# need help using bio-mycin 200



## judygoatgal (Mar 31, 2016)

got a bottle from the vet and the off girl said to use it two times a day but didnt get info on how many days to use it ,so am wanting to ask is anyone here uses and can help me 
judy


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

What are you treating?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Oxytetracycline- 200 mg/ml

Brand Names:

LA-200
Oxy-Tet 200
Bio-Mycin 200
Liquamycin LA 200
Geomycin 200
Agrimycin 200
Maxim 200
For treatment of:
This is the preferred medication for the most the common causes of contagious keratoconjunctivitis ("pinkeye"), mycoplasma & chlamydia.
Used for metritis (uterine infection) following freshening.
Used for navel or joint ill in young kids (always treat joint/naval ill for a full 10 days).
Effective against most mastitis causing bacteria via systemic injection.
Goat dose: SQ Injection
4.5ml per 100 lbs. every 36-48 hours. Administer 3 shots (one every 36-48 hours.) 
OR
3ml per 100 lbs. once daily (this is the dosage I use)
For treatment of Pink Eye: administer a couple drops oxytetracycline directly into the eye as well as giving the injections.
Milk withholding time: 12- 18 days
Notes:
Do not confuse this drug with Tylan 200- it is NOT the same medication.
The label recommends a dose schedule of 72 hours, but blood levels become too low after 48 hours.
Oxytetracycline is counteracted by milk. Do not use in an animal that is nursing or has consumed milk, because it will not be effective.
Tetracycline, once the bottle has been used a while may become very dark (oxidizes), at which point the shot may painful, though still effective, when injected.
As it ages, tetracycline tend to be degraded and become toxic.
Do not use any tetracycline on pregnant does or kids under six months old because It may interfere with bone & teeth formation both in utero and while kids are growing.
Do not give Oxytetracycline and Penicillin at the same time. When given together, the tetracycline causes a chemical reaction that stops the effectiveness of Penicillin.
There is increasing resistance to oxytetracycline by many staph & strep organisms as well as strains of E.coli.


----------



## judygoatgal (Mar 31, 2016)

*2.1/2 bottle kid*



nicolemackenzie said:


> What are you treating?


the kid was bought out of a sale barn a lady took him indoors and eventually put him out with a heat bulg ,he has a cough when nursing I dont beleive he has a temp i took him temp with a digital oral therm.rectally and it said 101.2
judy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check the kids palate (roof of his mouth) is there a hole?

Does the nipple have too big of a hole on the tip? If so, it may be coming out too fast causing him to cough.

How is he acting otherwise? 

Bio-mycin 200 is given at 1 cc per 20 lbs SQ for 5 days straight.


----------

